# Rodeo...Now what???



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I sprayed the weeds around the pond 9 days ago and they are starting to turn yellow. Now after they die, do you just wade in and pull them out? I've never used this stuff before but it seems to be working pretty good. I tried to pull some of the weeds out today but I think they are anchored in China.

Should I spray again?

Also [email protected], If your reading this, You have mail.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Assuming you sprayed an emergent of some type.....

Wait 14 days at minimum and start cutting the stuff down at or below the waterline. You might have to make a few more spot applications after you cut everything down, but eventually whatever you're going after you'll get under control.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, Rodeo is a post-emergent, it is basically Round-up formulated to spray on ponds and such


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks guys... I also mixed a surfacant(sp) with the Rodeo. Supposed to help the spray stick to the plants. Anyway, thats the answer I wanted. 2 weeks and its (gut check)time!!!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

This is probably a stupid question but would it hurt if I burned the dead weeds with one of those flame throwers that hook up to a propane tank (like for grills)??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I think it's a good practice to burn them off once the chemicals have run their course. I burn off the little patch of cattails I have every spring and it cuts down on the trash that builds up and floats around.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks [email protected], I'm replanting some grass right now but those weeds are on the the "back burner". Appreciate your reply...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I've seen quite a few people burn their cattails down, seems a heck of a lot easier than removing manually


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

You better have a strong back to pull those roots up, they are rooted deep. Need a backhoe.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

You don't have to pull out the roots if you sprayed them with a systemic. Just cut them off at the water level and the let the rest rot back to ground level.


----------

